# body kit



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had my 06 gto for awhile know and i was thiking about buying a bodykit for the car is it worth it or will it just rune my car?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What body Kit are you thinking about? As you may know the SAP was discontinued and finding all the parts will be extremely costly if you could find them all.

After market ones can be found. Do a goggle search, there are all kinds of kits you can put on it. Is it worth it and will it ruin your car? If you like it, that's all that matters. I would think once you start, the hardest part might be knowing when to stop.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

I was looking at the dms body kit for the 2006 gto.
Here is a site that shows what it looks like i have front bumper chosen on the site know if you change it you can see what the others look like.
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...mper_Fascia_Dominant_Motorsports_Front_Fascia


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally I like the front fascia on the orange GTO on the bottom right. It resembles the holden front with a splitter on it. I have seen a GTO with the chin and it looked OK.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

o cool i might look in to that


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

I'm not to crazy on that front bumper... Kinda looks like Jay Leno's chin (lol)... I went with an SAP front extension (hard to find one now) and fabricated my own splitter...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That SAP looks too damn good with the splitter.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That looks slick u-got!


----------



## 06GoatBLK (Feb 5, 2009)

*SAP Repo???*










http://www.sarona.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RMR body kit looks really good on the GTO. RA6 looks good too but costly to install because its a wide body.

SAP front, side skirts, and spoiler look good. Personally, the SAP rear bumper is ricey. I would go with an 04 rear bumpers and do the PFYC inserts with quad tips if I went this route.

I'm planning on the RMR kit though. Just gotta get my hood first.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:seeya: Still like the sap front the best!1 i purchased this front spoiler from tango design!! Good luck on a great car!


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

06pontiacgto said:


> I have had my 06 gto for awhile know and i was thiking about buying a bodykit for the car is it worth it or will it just rune my car?


I have the body kit and it was a great investment.


----------

